# send to mail recipient not functioning



## zkhul (Nov 26, 2002)

Does anyone have the solution for the sendto command allowing a file or photo to be sent in Outlook Express 6 as an attachment not functioning?
I use winme, IE 6.0 sp1. Also the "send page or URL in internet browser doesn't work either. Neither is greyed out. Thanx


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *zkhul*

What happens when you try those functions?

Outlook Express may have become unregistered as your default email client, do you have Microsoft Outlook installed?

Try reregistering Outlook Express to be your default email client:

With all windows closed.
Start > Run
Key in:
"C:\program files\outlook express\msimn.exe" /reg

Verify this is the path that msimn.exe is located and be sure to include the quotes.
This is a silent command, there will be no messages to indicate it was successful.
________________________________________________________________

Then open Outlook Express,
Tools > Options > General tab,
and verify Outlook Express is your default messaging program at the bottom of the page.
________________________________________________________________

Start > Settings > Control Panel > Internet Options > Programs tab
Verify Outlook Express is the program showing in the *E-Mail:* window.
*Apply*, *OK* to close and save.

Let us know if this works or not.


----------



## zkhul (Nov 26, 2002)

Hi, Outlook Express is my default mail client. I don't have Microsoft Outlook, altho a "knowledgable" friend suggest thAT I USE IT INSTEAD.

OE shows as the E-mail as well as the messaging client, but it is now greyed out. I entered the silent command re MSIMN, and checked registry for its presence. In registry it looks like this: ""C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe"% 1". Is that correct - all thos quote marks? Anyway nothing's changed.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

zkhul said:


> In registry it looks like this: ""C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe"% 1". Is that correct - all thos quote marks?


What is the full name of the Registry key where that is appearing?

_______________________________________________________________

Also check your File types:
Open My Computer or Windows Explorer: 
Tools > Folder Options > File types tab
See if the settings show the following:

URL:MailTo Protocol
"C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe" /mailurl:%1

Click *Advanced*,
Click on the action: *Open*,
Click *Edit*
Look in the: *Application used to perform action:* window to check your settings.

http://www.oehelp.com/oelnk.aspx

OLEXP: "Send To" and E-mail Links Do Not Work Using Outlook Express as Default

Let us know.


----------



## zkhul (Nov 26, 2002)

Registry Key: HKey_Classes_Root- Applications -Shell -Open -Command. On the right side is: ""C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe"% 1". 

There is no entry for URL:MailTo Protocol, only one for Internet Explorer.

I will check the addresses above that you gave


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hmmm, I do not have that Registry key.

You do not have this file type?
URL:MailTo Protocol


----------



## zkhul (Nov 26, 2002)

Nope, I looked and looked and there is only one URL on the extension left side and Internet Shortcut (not Explorer) on the right file type side. There are no "URLs" on the "file type" side. And no "NONEs" at all in the extension column. Does that need reconfiguring?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Does your Windows Me File types window look different from mine?

Sorry, I don't have Windows Me to look at.

Can you post a screenshot?


----------



## zkhul (Nov 26, 2002)

I get that same error 0x800ccc19 msg from time to time that Dobiejr gets when sending email from OE.When closing down a site or page, it will notify me of msgs in outbox and if I want to send. After clicking yes or ok, sometimes it goes, other times, not. Invariably after rebooting annd opening OE, msgs will go. More often tho, the error is 0x800C0131. Its very frustrating!!!!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Do you have email scanning enabled?
What antivirus program are you using?
Do you have an anti-spam program running?

You can set your Server Timeouts to a longer duration:
Tools > Accounts > AccountName > Properties > Advanced tab
Move the Server Timeouts slider to at least two minutes.


----------



## zkhul (Nov 26, 2002)

I had been looking for those "NONEs" in the extension column but when I checked once more, I found "N/A"s instead, and yes there is a "MailTo Protocol" (with N/A as ext. instead od NONE).
The icon is an envelope. When I go to advanced and edit file type, the action is "open" with "C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe".

How to post screen shot?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

To post a screenshot, first crop your screenshot using MSPaint or Irfanview and save the file as a .jpg or .jpeg. 
MSPaint will default to saving the file as a .bmp which is larger than a .jpg, so instead of Save, use File > Save As and select .jpg from the Save As File types.

Click on the *Post Reply* button, below the Reply window is a *Manage Attachments* button. A window will open where you can Browse to the location of the file on your computer and upload it to the server here.

________________________________________________________________

The command for the URL:MailTo Protocol looks correct.
You can Edit the command to add the 
 /mailurl:%1 after the quotes, there is a space before the forward slash.

________________________________________________________________

OLEXP: "Send To" and E-mail Links Do Not Work Using Outlook Express as Default
From the above link, did you check the following setting in your Registry?



> Edit the Windows Registry
> If you can register Outlook Express as the default mail handler, but you still cannot send mail from mail links or other programs by using Outlook Express, you need to add a data string to the default mail client key in the registry.
> 
> WARNING: If you use Registry Editor incorrectly, you may cause serious problems that may require you to reinstall your operating system. Microsoft cannot guarantee that you can solve problems that result from using Registry Editor incorrectly. Use Registry Editor at your own risk.
> ...


----------



## zkhul (Nov 26, 2002)

Funny thing - I went to add /mailurl:%1 after the quotes, and it was already there. I don't remember seeing it there before..................
I did that thing already with the registry as recommended at OLEXP..........both values for default and dllpath were already there. Didn't have to do anything.

I will scan my OE for viruses. I use Panicware's Popup Stopper. My HJT log is clean wiith only 15 line items.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Well it can't hurt to scan for viruses, my question on whether you had email scanning enabled or an anti-spam program running was in response to your 0x800ccc19 time out error.
Those programs can cause Outlook Express to Time Out when Sending messages.

________________________________________________________________

This error: 0x800C0131 can be caused by a corrupted *Folders.dbx* file.

Enable: *Hidden files and folders:* (based on Windows XP steps) hopefully WindowsMe is not much different.
Open *My Computer*,
Tools > Folder Options > View tab,
under Hidden Files and Folders, 
verify *Show Hidden Files and Folders* is selected.
uncheck *Hide Extensions for known file types*
Apply, OK, to save and close.

________________________________________________________________

With Outlook Express closed:

Start > Search > For Files or Folders
*All Files and Folders*
key in:
*.dbx*
Look in: *Local Drives*
click the arrow for *More Advanced Options*
place a checkmark in:
Search System Folders
Search hidden files and folders
Search subfolders
Click *Search*
Locate the *Folders.dbx* file and rename it *Folders.old*
________________________________________________________________

Have you tried reinstalling Internet Explorer to correct the SendTo problem?

When I right click on a file > Send To > these are my options, what options for *Mail Recipient* do you have?


----------



## zkhul (Nov 26, 2002)

I reinstalled IE 6 a day or 2 ago. I was disappointed when it did not correct "sendto" 

It times out once in a while, but the main bugger is that 0x800C0131. I have renewed my .dbx files several times. It seems to work for a short while, and then back to its ole game. Will reinstalling WinMe be helpful or is it definitely an IE issue? 

I'm still trying to figure how to get a screen shot of a file like that. Can you give me the command that will take it to where I can save it. I would have to cut and paste and image, because of send to.


----------



## zkhul (Nov 26, 2002)

I don't know what happened to my MS Paint program. Plus my PRTSCR key must not be working as when I try to paste from clipboard, everything is greyed out, at least in Photoshop 7 and 6, and Ctl V doesn't do anything either. Oh well!


----------



## zkhul (Nov 26, 2002)

@#&


----------



## dobiejr (Oct 30, 2002)

Sounds like what happened to me: http://forums.techguy.org/t354136.html

If you have Microsoft Windows XP auto-update and installed update number KB893066 try uninstalling it. There also is a patch available, but I have not tried it.


----------



## zkhul (Nov 26, 2002)

Thanks Dobiejr, wish it were that easy but I'm running WinMe.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *zkhul* the image I posted in post #14, I took using the *prt scr* button. I pasted it in Irfanview than selected the area I wanted to save and copied it into MSPaint where I saved it as a .jpg. This can all be done in Irfanview but I like to keep a copy of the original available in Irfanview until I am done.
_______________________________________________________________

I right clicked on a Word document on my Desktop.
When you right click on a file on your Desktop, do you have a context menu at all?

Using Windows Explorer, navigate to this directory:
*C:\Documents and Settings\UserAccount\SendTo*
Tell me if your directories are different, you might do a Search for *Send To* if they are.

What shortcuts do you have in that directory?

You can download Irfanview here it's freeware:
http://www.irfanview.com/
_______________________________________________________________

Is MSPaint not working for you now, or has it disappeared?
Check in Add/Remove programs under Add/Remove Windows Components > Accessories and Utilites > Details > Accessories > Details and verify Paint is checked.
You might try uninstalling Paint and reinstalling Paint or Vice Versa...


----------



## zkhul (Nov 26, 2002)

I have irfanview, but its edit - Paste is greyed out like all the other image programs.

I don't have a documents and settings program in C: 

I have C:\Windows\Sendto. I don't know if Prt Scr works, for when I press the button, and try to paste it somewhere, nothing pastes. Everything is greyed out.

I installed Mspaint from Add/Remove -Windows setup. Have to reboot now to make it functional. Will be back in a few. But first the drop down menu, when I click "sendto" contains:

3 1/2 Floppy (A)
Desktop (Create Shortcut)
DirectCD Drive (E)
Mail Recipient.MAPIMAIL
My digital camera
My documents
Skype
web publishing wizard

When I click Mail recipient, nothing happens. Even when I click the mail icon in my 
Explorer bar at top, the only thing that works is "read mail". (Thank goodness)


----------



## zkhul (Nov 26, 2002)

I got the screenshot, but don't see where to paste it here. I typed it manually in last post. Oh there's the link: "Enter text to be formatted?" What's up with that?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Click on the *Manage Attachments* button below the Reply window to upload your picture file.


----------



## zkhul (Nov 26, 2002)

Here is the screenshot.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Take a look in your SendTo directory.

Does your *MailRecipient* file look similar to mine?
Look for the size of the file: *0 kb* and for: *MAPIMAIL File* under the Type column.

Your picture is fuzzy, but if I interpret it correctly, your file is named *MailRecipient.MAPIMAIL*.
I renamed mine to the same and tried it with no problems, so the name of the file is probably not the problem.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Take a look in your Registry for these keys:
Do you have similar keys?

*HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.MAPIMail*
(Default) with a value of CLSID\{9E56BE60-C50F-11CF-9A2C-00A0C90A90CE}


*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.MAPIMail*
(Default) value not set


*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\.MAPIMail*
(Default) with a value of CLSID\{9E56BE60-C50F-11CF-9A2C-00A0C90A90CE}

Run through the steps in this link:
Send To Mail Recipient option does nothing

Let us know what you find.


----------



## zkhul (Nov 26, 2002)

Ityped a nice long response here and said posr reply, but it's not here.


----------



## zkhul (Nov 26, 2002)

Ityped a nice long response here and said posr reply, but it's not here.


----------



## zkhul (Nov 26, 2002)

I typed a nice long response here and said posr reply, but it's not here.

Here goes again: I've been to that page twice and followed those steps. Everything in registry was as it was supposed to be. I followed the other steps and there was no change.

My Mail Recipient file in sento folder is as yours except the icon is as in the above screenshot, and yours is blue. My type is MapiMail, while yours is MapiMail file. How can I change the type to add the word "file", or would it make a difference. Finally, my sendto is in C:\ I have no Documents and Settings folder at all and I just reinstalled Winme this AM.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

The file at the end of MAPIMAIL may just be a variation between operating systems.

Also, normally, when I reply to a message, I click the *Preview Post* button to see how the post will appear before I click Submit Reply. Just makes it easier for me.  
_______________________________________________________________

Did you run this command from the link I gave? Run these commands with all windows closed, you can have a Text document open with these commands pasted in to make it easier for you.
Start > Run
Key in:
regsvr32 "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\msoe.dll"

Start > Run
Key in:
REGSVR32 SENDMAIL
_______________________________________________________________

Did you check the Registry keys that I posted in post #26?

Since you have reinstalled Windows ME, have you been to the Windows Update site to download the Internet Explorer update?
What version of Internet Explorer did Windows Me come with? Just curious.


----------



## zkhul (Nov 26, 2002)

In my last response I was referring to the registry keys you posted in #26 as well as the other. i did all that before, maybe 3 or so times. All was well in registry. I ran those commands,etc. I reinstalled IE 6 sp1 from, the web but it came so fast that I wonder if it sees something already there and doesn't install over it assuming that its working fine when its not. What if I remove all traces of ie6 from, Add/remove, the hardrive and registry and maybe i'll get a full install from Microsoft site.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Sorry, I was unclear whether you had those keys in your Windows ME Registry or not...

Try downloading the full setup file, to a folder on your Desktop, for Internet Explorer 6.0sp1 here:
http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/microsoft/internet-explorer/6.0sp1
The file size is 77.5mb

In the Registry locate these keys:

*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components\{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}*

*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components\{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}*

In the right pane, right-click the *IsInstalled (REG_DWORD)* value, and then click Modify. 
Change the value data from 1 to 0, and then click OK. 
Export each Registry key to the Desktop as a backup before modifying the key.

Quit Registry Editor.
Disconnect from the Internet.
Shutdown all programs including your Firewall and Anti-virus programs.

Click on the * ie60sp1.exe* file it will extract its contents to a folder named *IE60SP1*, inside that folder, locate the *ie6setup.exe* file to start the installation of Internet Explorer.

Reboot after the installation is complete.
________________________________________________________________

Your Internet Explorer Favorites and Outlook Express messages will *probably* be OK, but you might consider making backups of those files first before the installation.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## zkhul (Nov 26, 2002)

When I ran (regsvr32 "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\msoe.dll") as advised in your post #30, I get "LoadLibrary (%Program files%\Outlook Express\msoe.dll)failed.
GetLastError returns 0x00000485."

When Netscapes asks me if I want it to be the mail client, I click "no". Yet when I go to "send page" or "send link" in IE, Netscape opens up. Nothing use to happen when I clicked those guys. Default mail client in IE, tools, options, general is greyed out. (In past, I assumed this meant it was the default)


----------



## zkhul (Nov 26, 2002)

i tried twice to save ie 60sp1 in order to install, and both twice it hung after 3or 4 min.

I tried again and it downloaded in spurts. Each time I cancelled and restarted it, it clicked thru a little more until bingo!. when I went to open it, it had no bytes - 0 - in it. So I opened one from my desktop and it ran much longer than the other reinstallations I had done, so maybe it was complete. The bottom line is I'm pretty satisfied. My IE send link or send page opens up with Netscape, but doesn't send page in all its glory (color) like IE would.
I can insert attachments from within Outlook Ex, but not from a file drop down (send to mail recipient) menu. So I feel I've done about all I can. nless you have some other thing for me to try. I'll get on with my life. (( ; Thanks for all you've done EAFiedler.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

If you are interested, try the following:

Try having Internet Explorer check to see if it is the default browser.
With all windows closed:
Control Panel > Internet Options > Programs tab
place a check mark in: *Internet Explorer should check whether it is the default browser*
Click on the *Reset Web Settings* button.
*OK* to save your changes.
Then open Internet Explorer, click *Yes* when it asks to be the default browser.
Test the File > Send commands.

You may need to enter the command you tried earlier this way:
regsvr32 "C:\WINDOWS\ProgramFiles\Outlook Express\msoe.dll"
verify this is the directory where msoe.dll is located.

Something is starting to happen now that Firefox is responding to the File > Send command. 

Check these File Types to see if Firefox or Internet Explorer is the application associated with them:

URL:File Transfer Protocol
"C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" %1
URL:Gopher Protocol
"C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" -nohome
URL:HyperText Transfer Protocol
"C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" -nohome
URL:HyperText Transfer Protocol with Privacy
"C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" -nohome


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Check in the Registry and see if you have this key:
*HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AllFilesystemObjects\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Send To
@="{7BA4C740-9E81-11CF-99D3-00AA004AE837}"*

With all windows closed, try reregistering Outlook Express as the default email client again:
Start > Run
key in:
"C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe" /reg
Click *Enter*
key in:
REGSVR32 SENDMAIL.dll
Click *Enter*
Reboot your computer.

Using the link below, try adding a Folder on your Desktop, placing a shortcut to the folder in your SendTo directory, and sending a few files to the folder using the Right click > Send To command to see if it works:
How to Add Items to the "Send To" List

Do any of the other commands listed in the Send To menu work?

If you do a Search for: *Send* how many *SendTo* directories are found? 
On Windows XP, there is a *SendTo* directory for each user along with the *C:\Windows\SendTo* directory.
Also of note, my Right Click context menu shows: *Send To* and all the directories show as: *SendTo*.

You can create a new Mail Recipient.MAPIMail file in the *SendTo* directory.
Drag the old MAPIMAIL file to the Desktop, Right click in the *C:\Windows\SendTo* directory > New > Text document.
Name it: *Mail Recipient.MAPIMail* without an extension.
This will create a zero byte file.
Click *Yes* when asked if you want to change the extension.

If you have more than one *SendTo* directory, copy the *Mail Recipient.MAPIMail* file into all the *SendTo* directories.


----------



## zkhul (Nov 26, 2002)

Thanks again EAF. Lots of stuff to do. ( ; I'm going to be busy today sans PC, but will try it and get back when I can.


----------



## zkhul (Nov 26, 2002)

I followed your sugs in in post # 35, IE never asked to be the default browser. Yes, Netscape mail still pops up for send link or send mail; it pops up even if you click Firefox- tools, readmail, but Outlook Express opens when u click Firefox, newmessage.

But here's the kicker. after I went to check the IE associations for those 4 URLs, Internet Explorer no longer gets me to the web. (Page cannot be displayed) But if I click on a link on the sidebar on that undisplayed page, it'll go. I didn't change anything.

I re-entered the cmd:regsvr32 "C:\WINDOWS\ProgramFiles\Outlook Express\msoe.dll"
and got error cannot load dll library or some such a half dozen times,until I altered the command finally to regsvr32 "C:\Progra~1\Outlook Express\msoe.dll". Then it "succeeded". Re Post #36... The registry key is there. I keyed in "C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe" /reg, it was "sillent", so I guess it was accepted.
I keyed in REGSVR32 SENDMAIL.dll and it succeeded. I rebooted and tried sendmail with no success. The default email client option is still greyed out. I tried uninstALLING Netsape but it couldn't find the uninstill log. But I can probably remove all traces of it from the registry , but if it should default back to IE again, I may have the same old problem...........errrr, I'm having second thoughts.

I have 2 sendtos - one in C:\Windows and the other C:\Windows\Sun.
And I made a new Mail Recipient.MAPIMAIL txt file in C:\Windows\Sendto, but
no change..............


----------



## zkhul (Nov 26, 2002)

IE takes me to the web now. I checked and somehow my homepage had been changed to some long funny looking URL, ergo "page cannot be displayed" msg. I don't know if it had anything to do with " file applications", but that's when it happened. "Send page or link" still evokes Netscape mail, but at least it is functional. Thanks again.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Let's see what is listed as your Homepage:
Download *HijackThis 1.99.1*:
Double left click on the file and it will install in:
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis
It will create an entry in the Start Menu and give you the option of installing a shortcut on the desktop.
Click on the entry in the Start Menu or use the shortcut on the desktop to run HijackThis.
This will allow HijackThis to make backups properly.

Start *HijackThis* click on *Do a system scan and save a logfile*.
Most of what it lists will be harmless or even required, so do *NOT* fix anything yet.

Close HijackThis and post your complete logfile here.


----------



## zkhul (Nov 26, 2002)

Here we go wwwith the HJT log:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:31:27 PM, on 4/28/2005
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TV VIEWER\ANNCLIST.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DEVLDR16.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON UTILITIES\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON CLEANSWEEP\CSINJECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\SYMTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\INTERNAT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYMANTEC\LIVEUPDATE\AUPDATE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATIPTAXX.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\VISIONEER ONETOUCH\ONETOUCHMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYMANTEC\LIVEUPDATE\LUCOMSERVER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CD-WRITER PLUS\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\POPROXY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINAMP\WINAMPA.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\PANICWARE\POP-UP STOPPER FREE EDITION\PSFREE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE\OSA.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERMUTE\SPYSUBTRACT\SPYSUB.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON UTILITIES\SYSDOC32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON CLEANSWEEP\CSINSM32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\Monwow.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,(Default) = www.google.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://msn.com/
O2 - BHO: SuperAdBlockerBHO Class - {00000000-6C30-11D8-9363-000AE6309654} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SUPERADBLOCKER.COM\SUPER AD BLOCKER\SABBHO.DLL (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OneTouch Monitor] C:\Program Files\Visioneer OneTouch\OneTouchMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adaptec DirectCD] C:\PROGRA~1\CD-WRI~1\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NPROTECT] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV DefAlert] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\DEFALERT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton Auto-Protect] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton eMail Protect] C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\POPROXY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINAMP\WINAMPa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [KB891711] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SSDPSRV] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [VidSvr] 
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Announcements] C:\Program Files\TV Viewer\annclist.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [NPROTECT] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CSINJECT.EXE] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\CSINJECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SymTray - Norton SystemWorks] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymTray.exe "Norton SystemWorks"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PopUpStopperFreeEdition] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\PANICWARE\POP-UP STOPPER FREE EDITION\PSFREE.EXE"
O4 - Startup: Office Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
O4 - Startup: SpySubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\interMute\SpySubtract\SpySub.exe
O4 - Startup: Norton System Doctor.lnk = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\SYSDOC32.EXE
O4 - Startup: CleanSweep Smart Sweep-Internet Sweep.lnk = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\csinsm32.exe
O4 - User Startup: Office Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
O4 - User Startup: SpySubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\interMute\SpySubtract\SpySub.exe
O4 - User Startup: Norton System Doctor.lnk = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\SYSDOC32.EXE
O4 - User Startup: CleanSweep Smart Sweep-Internet Sweep.lnk = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\csinsm32.exe
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {1239CC52-59EF-4DFA-8C61-90FFA846DF7E} (Musicnotes Viewer) - http://www.musicnotes.com/download/mnviewer.cab


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

How long has the File > Send Page or link not been working for Internet Explorer?
Can you recall if it ever worked?
What about *Send To*?
It appears as if everything is there, it is just not firing properly...
For Outlook Express, you might consider creating a new Identity, Importing your messages to that Identity and then removing the old Identity to see if the error message goes away.

What did you need to change if anything, for the four File types I posted earlier?
________________________________________________________________

Your log looks fine, you have two pages showing for your homepage.
Which one do you use?
www.google.com
or
msn.com?

With all windows closed, rescan with HijackThis, place a check mark in these lines and click *Fix*.

O2 - BHO: SuperAdBlockerBHO Class - {00000000-6C30-11D8-9363-000AE6309654} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SUPERADBLOCKER.COM\SUPER AD BLOCKER\SABBHO.DLL (file missing)

O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm

O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm

________________________________________________________________



> until I altered the command finally to regsvr32 "C:\Progra~1\Outlook Express\msoe.dll".


This makes me wonder if the Registry has these truncated versions of the directory: Program Files.

In the Registry does the following key have the following two settings?:
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Clients\Mail\Outlook Express*
(Default) with a value of Outlook Express
DLLPath with a value of ProgramFiles\Outlook Express\msoe.dll
or does this line appear as C:\Progra~1\Outlook Express\msoe.dll

If you do a Search through your Registry for: *Progra~1* how many instances appear?
Also make a note if you see this shortened version of Program Files appearing in any of your File type actions.

When you reinstalled Windows ME, did you reinstall over itself, or do a complete format and install the operating system?
________________________________________________________________

Does this File type still look the same, or does it have Netscape listed?
URL:MailTo Protocol
"C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe" /mailurl:%1

Does Outlook Express still show in the *E-mail:* window in:
Control Panel > Internet Options > Programs tab?
________________________________________________________________

Sorry this has been frustrating for you. 

Have you tried downloading that ie6.0 setup file again?
Does the download hang using either Internet Explorer or Firefox?
I tried zipping the file but it is as compressed as it will get...

Try IEFIX here, to see if you can get Internet Explorer to prompt for the default browser *Symptom 4*:
It should also reregister Internet Explorer's core files.
IEFix - General purpose fix for Internet Explorer

Description of the Internet Explorer Repair Tool


----------



## zkhul (Nov 26, 2002)

Hello again, I diidn't have to change anything for the 4 types as all was well. I've had the problem with send to, send link, and send page for the last few 4-6 weeks -
circa the time you guys started helping me with my wininet.dll errors. I guess that one or other of those programs that helped me get rid of the spams, popups, ad and spyware, etc. probably got rid of som'n we needed. Whatever, it was worth it getting rid of all that junk and error msgs. I mentioned it in one of those posts to 
RTSntgsvr in the 998 winme forum.

I fixed those 4 items in HJT you advised altho I think SpyAdBlocker was helpful.

Msn.com is my homepage. Don't kknow why Google is listed. I put it on my desktop 
when another program hijacked my searching and took me to pages that weren't useful.

The default and dllpath have the same values in that registry key that you cite. And that line indeed does appear as "ProgramFiles\Outlook Express\msoe.dll", but all the other searching brought up "progra~1" except one which I don't remember which. But
there is a space between program and files. (If that makes any difference.)

I did not format my harddrive, justreinstalled Winme. I recall one error popup, but
it kept installing. 

URL:MailTo Protocol still shows: "C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe" /mailurl:%1.... Not Netscape altho Netscape still pops up after clicking view, send LINK or page in IE. OE still shows Outlook Express in the program tab. I ran Iefix, but no change. Send to Mail Recipient in dropdown file menu does zilch.


----------



## zkhul (Nov 26, 2002)

HI again, 

The strangest thing has happened. I went back to file associations and looked at MapiMail File, advanced, there was the yellow envelope icon with nothing in the space beside it. I typed in "Mapimail file" and with edit I added sendto to the "action: open" already there and closed. My File drop-down menu now contains the yellow icon for 'MAIL RECIPIENT" AND WHEN CLICKED, at least Netscape opens. Which of my actions actually caused it, I don't know. Oh I also changed "Program Files" to "Progra~1" and that may have done it since that regsvr32 cmd did not succeed til I changed it also. 

My IE send page and link opens with Netscape. And my Firefox "open mail" uses Outlook Express. Go figure. I think once I uninstall Netscape, I will probably get IE back AS DEFAULT Mail client, but my problem is pretty much, not completely solved, but enuf not to keep bugging you guys as there'r a lot of folks out there with problems.( ; Just to let you know I appreciate all your guidance. I think I will try Outlook as I have a hard time getting mail to go unless I come back after surfing a bit or after rebooting but this is long-standing. I will also try changing identities as you suggested. It looks like you use them both from your drop down file menu. I did'nt know you could. Thanks again. I s'pose this can be marked "Resolved".


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

> I fixed those 4 items in HJT you advised altho I think SpyAdBlocker was helpful.


What was the fourth line item you fixed, since I only listed three lines?

The line for your SpyAdBlocker was showing that file as missing, you probably need to reinstall SpyAdBlocker.

I just looked over your other threads concerning this, and I agree removing Netscape *may* help but I think if you can get that full installation of ie60sp1 downloaded and installed (using the registry edit) you stand a better shot at it.

Here is the link for the actual file download of ie60sp1 to try again:
http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/microsoft/patches/internet-explorer/6.0sp1/ie60sp1.exe

But if you remove Netscape and run through all the suggestions and the Send To is still not sorted, you may need to start over by wiping everything and doing a clean install of the operating system.
If you are able to download the full installation file for ie60sp1, copy that to a CD-R/RW for future use to upgrade Internet Explorer, or to use for reinstallation of IE.

You can also try this for troubleshooting:
How to Install Windows Millennium Edition in a New Folder

If it were me , I would go through the registry as well as the File Types and anything that truncated *Program Files* to *Progra~1*, I would correct to *Program Files* (with the space) and make sure quotes "" are around the entire command like this (use quotes because of the space): 
"Program Files\Outlook Express\msoe.dll" and being very careful not to change any other part of the path.
Though, now that I think about it, that path looks like it should be:
"C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msoe.dll"

If you get it working, do post back, I'll be cheering you on from the sidelines!


----------



## Topazz (Sep 16, 2000)

zkhul said:


> I think once I uninstall Netscape, I will probably get IE back AS DEFAULT Mail client, but my problem is pretty much, not completely solved, but enuf not to keep bugging you guys as there'r a lot of folks out there with problems.( ; Just to let you know I appreciate all your guidance. I think I will try Outlook as I have a hard time getting mail to go unless I come back after surfing a bit or after rebooting but this is long-standing.


EAFiedler has been most patient and extremely helpful in providing assistance to solve your problem but if you still feel that you would like to try Outlook in order to have everything functioning smoothly, may I suggest that you try Thunderbird or Eudora instead?

I was unsuccessful in resolving a similar problem for someone else recently who was not able to right-click in Windows Explorer and use Send To > Outlook Express for .jpg files but after Thunderbird was installed as the default mail client he was able to use Send To > Thunderbird.

The user, however, required another feature that Thunderbird appeared not to support so he uninstalled Thunderbird and installed Eudora instead, the email client that I use myself. He is now totally happy with Eudora which functions exactly as he requires.

As Thunderbird is much more similar to Outlook Express than Eudora is you might like to consider giving it a try.


----------



## filament (May 5, 2005)

Hi guys,

I had a similar problem with the SendTo folder not affecting what actually appearing under "Send To" when I right-clicked a file. The problem was that at some stage I moved my personal settings from C:\ to D:\ (so all my docs and settings were on D:, so that if I needed to format C my docs would stay intact). Anyway, as it turned out, I had two SendTo folders, but only one actually did anything. Using TweakUI (free from Microsft - google it) I discovered the actual location of my working SentTO folder and copied the shortcuts from the dud folder there. (I could also have changed which folder it looked at for the shortcuts, I expect it really doesn't make much difference).
I think TweakUI just modifies these registry entries:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Shell Folders\SendTo
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders

- amongst others - once you locate the folder you can run a search for it in regedit, but it's quicker, easier and safer to use tweakUI. (I haven't tried changing the registry keys. I didn't need to).

Hope this is helpful to someone!

-filament


----------

